# New Het Reds From The Cove



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2016)

wellington said:


> Nice!


why thank ya Barbs....they really are some LQQKERS "head to toe"


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2016)

They always are. I just can't imagine having so many hatching all the time. How long has it been since you were completely empty of eggs? Can ya even remember being eggless?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 6, 2016)

wellington said:


> They always are. I just can't imagine having so many hatching all the time. How long has it been since you were completely empty of eggs? Can ya even remember being eggless?


It's been about 10 years now Barb, at least 30 in the cooker during the off time season....


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2016)

Like the head markings on that left one.


----------



## nicole.graves (Oct 14, 2016)

Will you have any available for sale?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2016)

nicole.graves said:


> Will you have any available for sale?


yes....we do !


----------



## nicole.graves (Oct 15, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> yes....we do !


[emoji7][emoji7] we will be ready for a hatchling as soon as my husband finishes up our table. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Anyfoot (Oct 15, 2016)

Love that one with the solid band of color on the head. Unique. It's a keeper.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> yes....we do !


Adorable!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi @N2TORTS . No bullying there?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @N2TORTS . No bullying there?


No bullying here .....much too young for that...and honest the adults don't show any signs of that either. 
A very mis-lead conception on what you read about Redfoots with 40,000+ members and parroting information.... Ample space MUST be provided for multi animals......


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Love that one with the solid band of color on the head. Unique. It's a keeper.


Here is another one from the beginning of the year......this Het combo throws almost always this wild "solid mango" coloring ...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 15, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Here is another one from the beginning of the year......this Het combo throws almost always this wild "solid mango" coloring ...



This bright in real life?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes real life.....other than the flash on the camera and Macro lens..

Here is one ..No flash and no Macro....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Telid (Nov 13, 2016)

Gorgeous as always, JD


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful babies, Jeff! If I were prone to diversify I'd surely be looking into getting some of those beauties!


----------

